# Massey Ferguson 240 hydraulics



## GoatsinNC (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey y’all. I have a Massey Ferguson 240 tractor, to which I’d like to add hydraulics, so I can run various hay equipment. Is there a kit you’d suggest? Is this a difficult installation? Thanks. chris


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

No one has responded so I will. My response is based on general knowledge of those tractors rather than anything specific, so it may not be completely correct. But it ought to get you started.

You have several options, depending on what you need.

There is a little cover about 3 inches square on the top of the transmission, under the front right corner of the seat. If you replace this with a two way selector valve (not a remote hydraulic control valve) you can direct oil from it to a tapping for a one way hydraulic cylinder that you can control with the existing 3 point hitch controls on the tractor. You cannot use both the remote tapping and the 3 point hitch at the same time, you have to select one of the other with the selector valve. The small 4 cylinder pump that feeds the 3 point hitch has low flow, but sometimes this arrangement is all you need.

You can also use the selector valve to feed a separate two-way remote control valve.

There was also the option of an auxiliary hydraulic pump that feeds remote hydraulics independently of the 3 point hitch hydraulic pump. This lets you mount a single or twin spool two-way control valve and use it independently of the 3 point hitch. I suspect if your tractor does not have remote control valves it will not have this auxiliary pump, but you never know. It is possible the auxiliary pump has something to do with Multi Power and independent PTO, but I don't know whether those things were offered on the 240.

Roger


----------

